
Digdag Workflow Engine: Looks great but why no one is talking about it? - antruok
https://www.digdag.io/
======
antruok
Airflow is the king of workflow engines, but in my short experience, it seems
unpolished.

Does anyone have experience with Digdag?

The workflow DSL looks so nice.

